# Do you study all day?



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

I study all day for 2 reasons,

1. I study MSc Astrophysics, which is super hard.

2. I have no one to hang out with.

How about you guys? Does having SA makes you study more? Would you be going out all the time if you didn't have SA?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Astrophysics sounds pretty interesting. Do you voluntarily study that long? 

I averaged 6-12 hours a day of studying in med. school; an hour or two now, since I work many more hours. If I had more friends, I would go out more but not study less since almost everyone in my social circle is strung out/neurotic about studying. I would cut back on time wasters such as the internet though.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha, I wish I could study like that....never happens!


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Jamipat said:


> I study all day for 2 reasons,
> 
> 1. I study MSc Astrophysics, which is super hard.
> 
> ...


Yes! I was first in my class when I got my degree. I'm not super smart I just had absolutely no social life....all I had to do was study.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I wish I could study like that. I wouldn't want to, but I want to at least be able to get myself to study more. I think if I studied all day, I'd drive myself crazy.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Janniffy said:


> Ha, I wish I could study like that....never happens!


Same.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Hahahahaha!

I wish my SA forced me to study more, but unfortunately there are too many cool things to do on the internet. (Case in point: I'm here instead of studying for finals right now.)

Kudos to you though. I'm taking an astrophysics course next year as part of my minor. I don't think I'd survive in that on the graduate level!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, definitely. I spend most of the day studying in my dorm room. I don't think having SA affects how much I study, though - I'm just a perfectionist.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I 'study' all day, because I'm a terrible procrastinator. It takes me a ridiculous amount of time to get any piece of work done (written assignments are the bane of my existence! yet revision for exams I'm completely fine with), as I usually do it half-heartedly, meaning that it's almost all I do yet because of the amount of time I waste 'sort of' doing the work, I barely ever get to spend time doing any of my hobbies. I know that I'd be better off studying harder, and then relaxing harder, but it seems that I never learn. However, I have only a month left of uni now and then I'll be freeeeee of essay writing forever, so who cares. :boogie


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

BananaCat said:


> Can I ask you guys, do you find it hard being social with people in your respective programs? I feel like when I am in class or at the computer doing work, I really just want to focus on my work and on the material and then go home. I don't like making small talk. Actually, scratch that, I am okay around some people, but then others make my nervousness like skyrocket for no reason and I get this intense fear of blushing and avoid being social with groups of people or sometimes that case is that I'm just afraid of coming off the wrong way. If this is something you've experienced, do you have any advice for how to handle it?


Hard? Yes. I try to be as social as I can. It is stressful many times, but there is nothing else I can do other than hope things get easier with practice and experience.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm very practical, and since I'm in CS at university where practice is put in foreground, I don't study that much. Mostly because I get project assignments that can become a real time-sink, it makes you practice without really realizing it. 

For general courses I'm too lazy to study more than 2-3 hours in the day. I procrastinate a lot, I will not lie though, I did longer sessions when need be.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

alte said:


> Astrophysics sounds pretty interesting. Do you voluntarily study that long?
> 
> I averaged 6-12 hours a day of studying in med. school; an hour or two now, since I work many more hours. If I had more friends, I would go out more but not study less since almost everyone in my social circle is strung out/neurotic about studying. I would cut back on time wasters such as the internet though.


Yeesh! I imagine being an M2 will be worse, but I can't say I pulled that even around exam time! Well, I can spend 6-12 hours "studying," but a lot of that will be procrastinating, and not studying.

IRT to the thread,

Honestly, SA makes it a ton easier to study, because studying is something to do, that keeps me busy, and keeps my brain active. Because I don't even call my good friends anymore, if I'm not hanging out with GF, and I'm not studying, I'm going to probably be horribly bored. Also, studying is a great excuse to avoid people, so I can convince myself that it is better to spend my time studying instead of being social (I'm responsible, not a coward!).


----------



## SunflowerSutra (Apr 14, 2012)

I pretty much spend all day attempting to do homework and to study but this includes a lot of getting distracted. I really don't have anything else to do either.

I like the people in my program enough to be nice to them during class but I'm definitely not at a point where I can study with them.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I get distracted waaaaaaaay too easily. I'm procrastinating right now by being on this forum.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

My life essentially consists of me waking up, studying, eating meals while watch intellectually stimulating videos, going to the gym while listening to intellectually stimulating podcasts, studying more, working on my engineering design projects, doing some self-analysis/meditation/self-development work.

It would be nice to be able to do this with someone though rather than all by my lonesome at 4AM on a Saturday night...


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

mooncake said:


> I 'study' all day, because I'm a terrible procrastinator. It takes me a ridiculous amount of time to get any piece of work done (written assignments are the bane of my existence! yet revision for exams I'm completely fine with), as I usually do it half-heartedly, meaning that it's almost all I do yet because of the amount of time I waste 'sort of' doing the work, I barely ever get to spend time doing any of my hobbies. I know that I'd be better off studying harder, and then relaxing harder, but it seems that I never learn. However, I have only a month left of uni now and then I'll be freeeeee of essay writing forever, so who cares. :boogie


It takes me a ridiculous amount of time to go through my lecture notes because my mind wanders a lot. That's become a serious habit that I've been trying to conquer over the past months.

I too barely spend time doing my hobbies. I mean, I usually play my Xbox 360 for only an hour everyday which is ridiculous. I have my exams coming in 4 weeks time and I've banned myself from playing my Xbox 360 and watching Family Guy and The Simpsons until after my exams which is on 24 May. I even had this offer from Blockbusters where I could rent movies for free for 2 weeks. The offer has expired, and I only rented out 3 movies. What a waste. But hey, if I don't do this, I'll fail my exams.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

lonelyjew said:


> Yeesh! I imagine being an M2 will be worse, but I can't say I pulled that even around exam time! Well, I can spend 6-12 hours "studying," but a lot of that will be procrastinating, and not studying.
> 
> IRT to the thread,
> 
> Honestly, SA makes it a ton easier to study, because studying is something to do, that keeps me busy, and keeps my brain active. Because I don't even call my good friends anymore, if I'm not hanging out with GF, and I'm not studying, I'm going to probably be horribly bored. Also, studying is a great excuse to avoid people, so I can convince myself that it is better to spend my time studying instead of being social (I'm responsible, not a coward!).


I definitely took days off, I should have been clearer. M2 is busier, especially because of the step 1 at the end of the year. The workload is still manageable though.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I do 12-14 hours of work a day for the past 3/4 weeks as our work load is ridiculous. Luckily I'm in the labs with loads of peeps in my year group I get on well with. Its like a massive extended family of people.


----------



## ladylone (May 17, 2010)

BananaCat said:


> Can I ask you guys, do you find it hard being social with people in your respective programs? I feel like when I am in class or at the computer doing work, I really just want to focus on my work and on the material and then go home. I don't like making small talk. Actually, scratch that, I am okay around some people, but then others make my nervousness like skyrocket for no reason and I get this intense fear of blushing and avoid being social with groups of people or sometimes that case is that I'm just afraid of coming off the wrong way. If this is something you've experienced, do you have any advice for how to handle it?


I'm the same way. I have clinicals at a hospital. And a lot of the time the tech's that I work with just stand around and talk and I just want to work because that's what I came there to do. I did not go there to small talk with the people I work with. I wish I had some advice for you.

But back to the original topic. I'm always studying but not because of SA, but because I procrastinate too much and my teacher's pile me up with homework all the time. I wish that I had more spare time to just sit and do nothing. lol


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish I could! I'm not focused enough to study! How do you guys study? I mean remembering all the concepts etc


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

Jamipat said:


> I study all day for 2 reasons,
> 
> 1. I study MSc Astrophysics, which is super hard.
> 
> ...


It definitely does. When I study and have something to do, there is less time where I'm alone with myself to worry about stuff


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

broseph said:


> My life essentially consists of me waking up, studying, eating meals while watch intellectually stimulating videos, going to the gym while listening to intellectually stimulating podcasts, studying more, working on my engineering design projects, doing some self-analysis/meditation/self-development work.
> 
> It would be nice to be able to do this with someone though rather than all by my lonesome at 4AM on a Saturday night...


I would give anything to be like this.


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah I spend 6-10 hours in the library most days studying, reading, etc. Of course I take a few breaks to eat, use the bathroom, and surf the web.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I barely ever study, most subjects i find really boring.


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

I can barely concentrate so quite the opposite. I wish I could spend at least one entire day of the week studying. ps. Anyone want a study buddy?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I never studied much (except right before exams) until I was doing a research degree. MSc was bloody intense but I still couldn't study much till just before exams. My anxiety extended to all areas, such as studying, and that didn't depend on whether I had friends or not.

But during the research degree I studied all hours. For months at a time I'd do almost nothing but read and analyse data. This was because it was all self-directed work unlike taught courses. I became a recluse, obsessed with what I was doing.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Procrastination anyone? I have the problem to postpone everything I have to do. 
Friday afternoon I come home from uni and say to myself: "Oh, I have still all weekend. Gaming time this afternoon!"
Saturday and Sunday: Repeat


----------



## 91blvd (Apr 26, 2012)

My SA makes me study more. Now that the semester has ended I don't know what to do with myself. But then again when I am in school I study all day and stay even more to myself which is no help to my SA!


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Not like I have anything better to do haha. My whole day is usually based around either Netflix or studying or both in combination.


----------



## blissful (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh dear. I wish I studied all day. I do study a lot but I should be studying more than I am. :/ And no, I don't think SA makes me study more. I still have as many distractions!


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

School things? Heck no. I don't study much for school.

But I tend to study my own topics that I am interested in such as web design, economics, politics, technology. I learned a lot online in the past few years.

I'm also a huge procrastinator so that's a problem.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

No, I guess I depend on my memory, lol. Even though I'm just a high school student, I'm surprised how I managed to keep my rank when I seldom study and procrastinate. I once caught the valedictorian studying a test review for the whole class period that was 20 problems long. I didn't study and I got the second highest grade in the class. Oh, calculus *shivers*

Some subjects don't look interesting enough to actually study.

This might change once I enter college...


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, I am no longer in school, so I have no reason to study. But when I was in school, I hardly ever studied. Chances were, if I needed to study for a class in order to get an A, I'd just settle for a B. There were a couple classes I'd try hard in though. Usually I just figured a couple B's was worth it if I could be lazy.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

I study everything BUT my classes. I've learned more about game engines and electronics on my own than I do about chemistry at school.
This term in high school is so slow. Classes are so simple I can actually lazy my way to an A-.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I wish I could but I get distracted pretty easily. Even during exam season (like now), I'll spend time surfing the web or reading a chapter of a book or just staring mindlessly at the wall... *shrugs*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No, well, yes, but no. I read most of the day for class, but I enjoy it, so it's not the same type of studying I guess.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hahaha no. 

I'm in an M.Sc program.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I definitely have the time to study all day, but I rarely take that opportunity.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

Namida said:


> I wish I could! I'm not focused enough to study! How do you guys study? I mean remembering all the concepts etc


I wish I could too.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ya I do lots of research and reading online, currently been researching social anxiety and brain science, on a personal journey to overcome SA.


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

Hell yea. For orgo. And my prof gives out quizzes every mon so my weekends are basically ruined and I usu don't step out of my house then. But when schools done. Relaxx party some. Yea I'm so exhausted now. Can't wait


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've never studied for longer than twenty minutes. I can't imagine how some of you do it all day.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I study, but I take massive breaks in between so no. Sometimes, it takes maybe a couple hours between questions/problems/paragraphs  When I study, I'm almost bored to tears, but it's something that's unavoidable and you'll have to learn to do it eventually, even though I'm a horrible study-er.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

pita said:


> I've never studied for longer than twenty minutes. I can't imagine how some of you do it all day.


Exactly what I was thinking. I can't bear it. I WISH I was like some of you guys, maybe I'd be way ahead right now =/


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

I do.

I have dyslexia so I need twice the amount of effort than most people to absorb all those stuff into my head. xD 
I was thinking of doing a part-time job while in college, but now I have changed my mind. I don't think my dyslexia brain can cope with so many things at the same time. 

My only goal right now is to aim for high grades and quickly graduate from school without failing any modules (I don't want to extend my graduation deadline), I have high expectations of myself  so yah, my studies has become my full-time job at the moment.I spent every free moment studying and doing assignments.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Mostly assignments... because my classes pile up a lot of readings and papers on me during the week. I'm in a Master's program.


----------



## AbandonedAccount443 (Aug 3, 2016)

For some reason I used to avoid studying, but the more I got more into my major the more time I happily invest in it. While I don't do it non-stop, on average I sometimes willingly stay up till 3am just to get a better understanding on the assigned classwork, or prepping for a test.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

A more apt question for me is if I study at all... the answer to which would be... sometimes. Not near as much as I suppose I 'should'. I basically just go with the flow in my classes, not really putting any effort in and crossing my fingers that I'll get at least a B, which I typically do. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ There's this one guy at my school who never seems to ****ing _stop _studying. Even when he's eating, it seems all that really goes through his mind is 'lol better do more questions just so that I can consider my talentless *** to be better than everybody else, unwarrantedly.'


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

No. And don't let anyone tell you different


----------



## the username is taken (Aug 27, 2016)

I study almost never. I know I should study more, but nah.


----------



## Nappa23 (Sep 11, 2016)

For me, I can never study all day. Taking a lot of APs, it sure does require a lot of time to study. I think it's better to have a balanced schedule, like going to the gym, church, or doing a hobby while studying for 2-3 hours everyday. I try and spread out this time; this way, I feel like the material isn't crammed into my brain but I take time to understand it thoroughly.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I try to study as much as I can. It's easier when I'm alone though.
I study because I want really good grades, and you don't get that by slacking.
I've almost beaten my SA. Definitely would not go out more if I was completely rid of it. Massive social mingling is not my thing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I waste time all day. Does that count?

Studying stresses me out like crazy, so I generally don't do it. School has consistently failed to train me to study, and the reason for that is, well, I've never needed to. High school work is generally a breeze. I don't do any advanced subjects so I can literally pass everything without doing most of the work. What's more - I generally still pull As. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I almost wish I was doing AP level classes for all of my subjects. If my subjects were more intellectually demanding, perhaps I would bother studying and preparing myself for university.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

No,I don't study all day,but this semester I don't really need to anyway. Should probably study a little bit more than I do now,but I'm doing ok. When I studied years ago I never studied at all and didn't open any books almost just until right before exams. Did not end well.

But I actually think that I like doing written assignments when I have little time left. I might prepare for it early,but the actual writing seems to be a lot more effective if I'm getting near the deadline. Guess I work well under pressure.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

HAHAHA...no...I'd probably die of boredom. I procrastinate all day though.


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

Well I do study a lot. But I do get distracted but its kinda good coz I over study and so it gives me a break


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

DrKitty said:


> No, I don't study all day. That would fry my brain. Having SA does not make me study more. I think it makes me study less because I crave social interaction that gives me those feel-good chemicals. Because I need feel-good chemicals, I have to get that in other ways usually in the form of procrastinating and eating food. If I didn't have SA, then I would probably study more.


I know what you mean. I don't purposefully procrastinate, I literally just can't help it.


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

My attention span doesn't allow it.


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Not ALL day, since I go to high school and it's mostly homework I get, but I study the subjects.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I did it for a few months in middle school and high school (mostly high school) but couldn't do it all year. We have exams which determine the school we'll able to go in middle school to high school and high school to university. I know many people who studied all day all night (I believe they did, they managed to be in the first 5k between millions of people) and they were pretty outgoing in normal times (as studying, we solve test questions mostly). It's not something I found that determines people's popularity here though I've spent my time around chosen people here so popularity was already inside of very hardworking people.


----------

